# Still Wanted, Yosemite, June Lake, Sedona AZ, May 25th



## drumdr (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello,

We had such wonderful experiences with Tug members previously, we decided to try again for our anniversary!

We're looking for a week, starting May 25, 2014 in the below areas.
June Lake, Yosemite, San Francisco, Napa, or Hyatt Pinon in Sedona.

We've stayed in some of these locations with Tug members previously with wonderful experiences.

We've had several responses and emails with other resorts in other locations. We appreciate the the offers very much, but for this specific trip, we're really looking for the above locations. Our first pick is June Lake, then Sedona.

Let us know if anything becomes available.
Thanks!


----------



## BEV (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you enquired of the two listings in the Rental classifieds... one is for the former Sunterra --now called The Ridge --golf in Sedona...  it is 700 for a week.    Ive been to Sedona and stayed at the other one listed.. it is Los Abrigados   we loved it  the woman has her email listed and can either get a studio or 1-bdrm.. her price listed was 500.    I couldnot attach them here, so if you have trouble finding them...PM me and I will send you an email in form of a snip I made of the page...


----------



## drumdr (May 4, 2014)

Hello everyone!

We want to extend a thanks to all the people who have been putting in such a tremendous effort to help us find a great spot for our anniversary! We wound up going back to the place we got married, Sedona. We're super excited! A TUG user did find us and had the place available we wanted!

Our special thanks to Beverly for so many attempts at getting us in a spot. We'll definitely keep you in the loop whenever we want future locations. To everyone else, BEV is a great contact!

Thanks much!


----------

